# هندسة الميكاترونكس



## ابو عزام f16 (14 يونيو 2009)

هل بامكان هندسة الميكاترونكس تصنيع الروبوتات بحجم الذرة وهي من اهم الصناعات القادمة في تقنية النانو وما علاقة هندسة الميكاترونكس بتقنية النانو 
ارجو ان اجد جواب على سوالي


----------



## ياسر الشعار (19 يونيو 2009)

نعم بإمكان هندسة الميكاترونيكس المتقدمة أن تصنع *الروبوتات بحجم الذرة * ولقد صنعت الصين واليابان وألمانيا وأمريكا أما عن العلاقة 
فأعتقد أن يجاوب على سؤالك عالم ألماني لأن هذه التكنولوجيا لم تصل إلينا بعد 


وآسف إذا أخطأت ولك مني تحياتي لإهتمامك في مثل هذا الموضوع ولكن أنصحك نصيحة 


أن تبحث عن هذه الأشياء باللغة الأ لمانية أو الإنجليزية


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (18 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووور علي المرور


----------

